# Composer of the month



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

This may have been tried before, but I wondered about this idea.
How about nominating a composer of the month, people then post works or performances they particularly enjoy and the merits can be debated over. The composers place in the great pantheon can be argued and we can all follow the Queensbury rules (or not)
I wondered about a composer per week but that may not give enough time for people to join in given busy lifestyles and other commitments.
How do we choose the composer is an obvious issue but surely we can get round that one
This may be a stupid idea or have been tried before but I thought it was worth raising
What do people think?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> This may have been tried before, but I wondered about this idea.
> How about nominating a composer of the month, people then post works or performances they particularly enjoy and the merits can be debated over. The composers place in the great pantheon can be argued and we can all follow the Queensbury rules (or not)
> I wondered about a composer per week but that may not give enough time for people to join in given busy lifestyles and other commitments.
> How do we choose the composer is an obvious issue but surely we can get round that one
> ...


It would be interesting. Some might be obvious dislikes. It seems there
are two types of people who like classical music. Those who are kind
of following a general progressive historic trail of accepting dissonance, and those that
prefer their music without too much dissonance. I am in the latter group. I believe
music should caress the listener, almost in a physiological way, but also excite,
and skillfully use what's called by the Greek Orthodox saints, the incensive force.
The incensive force always has to have a spiritual resolution.

It would be interesting to see two composers of the month, one for each camp.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

regenmusic said:


> It would be interesting to see two composers of the month, one for each camp.


This would be a cool idea. One old and one new.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

regenmusic said:


> It would be interesting. Some might be obvious dislikes. It seems there
> are two types of people who like classical music. Those who are kind
> of following a general progressive historic trail of accepting dissonance, and those that
> prefer their music *without too much dissonance.* I am in the latter group. I believe
> ...


No Bach for you, then?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Touché :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> No Bach for you, then?


No Mozart either, I would think!


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

He said without "too" much. We all know what he's referring to. Let's not turn everything into a semantic pissing match.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Vesuvius said:


> He said without "too" much. We all know what he's referring to. Let's not turn everything into a semantic pissing match.


Yes, and I was pointing out that "without too much" is meaningless without any objective measurement of what he's talking about or even any distinction as to what he means by dissonance. In the past, Bach and Mozart, among others, have been cited as composers who used "too much" dissonance in their music, so in the absence of any qualifiers, I assume that he is referring to any composer so described.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> Yes, and I was pointing out that "without too much" is meaningless without any objective measurement of what he's talking about or even any distinction as to what he means by dissonance. In the past, Bach and Mozart, among others, have been cited as composers who used "too much" dissonance in their music, so in the absence of any qualifiers, I assume that he is referring to any composer so described.


Yes, but we're alive today. I would bet he's talking about modern methodologies as opposed to traditional harmonic/melodic practices. Bach and Mozart ain't modern anymore. And contemporary music today will become old traditions in the future. The scenery changes, but it's still pretty much the same story....

Dissonance is really just a word for harmonies we can't yet hear. It changes as we evolve.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Vesuvius said:


> Dissonance is... a word for harmonies we can't yet hear.


Mind if I remember that?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Vesuvius said:


> Yes, but we're alive today. I would bet he's talking about modern methodologies as opposed to traditional harmonic/melodic practices. Bach and Mozart ain't modern anymore. And contemporary music today will become old traditions in the future. The scenery changes, but it's still pretty much the same story....
> 
> Dissonance is really just a word for harmonies we can't yet hear. It changes as we evolve.


But where is the dividing line between the two? Dissonance has a technical meaning as well. In a very real and palpable sense, a dissonance in Mozart or Bach remains a dissonance today. It is in the other, non-technical sense, the one in which dissonance means "unpleasant combination of tones," that the word is often used, and in that sense it is so subjective as to be meaningless. A harmony that sounds unpleasant to one person in one context will not necessarily sound unpleasant to that same person in a different context.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> But where is the dividing line between the two? Dissonance has a technical meaning as well. In a very real and palpable sense, a dissonance in Mozart or Bach remains a dissonance today. It is in the other, non-technical sense, the one in which dissonance means "unpleasant combination of tones," that the word is often used, and in that sense it is so subjective as to be meaningless. A harmony that sounds unpleasant to one person in one context will not necessarily sound unpleasant to that same person in a different context.


Yes, it can become pretty meaningless. Which is why textbook definitions don't apply very well to the actual experience of art. But people communicate on multiple different levels... many times a bit of intuition, and a certain disloyalty to academia, is necessary.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I get a bit peeved when anyone who really enjoys Schoenberg says his music "isn't dissonant"


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I get a bit peeved when anyone who really enjoys Schoenberg says his music "isn't dissonant"


Everyone has their issues.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> This may have been tried before, but I wondered about this idea.
> How about nominating a composer of the month, people then post works or performances they particularly enjoy and the merits can be debated over. The composers place in the great pantheon can be argued and we can all follow the Queensbury rules (or not)
> I wondered about a composer per week but that may not give enough time for people to join in given busy lifestyles and other commitments.
> How do we choose the composer is an obvious issue but surely we can get round that one
> ...


It would very much depend on who the composers were, for me to get involved at any significant level. I would say that lesser-known composers would be more interesting, but then of course who decides?

Though to be honest the fact that 11 of the first 14 posts in this thread are devoted to our old friend Dissonance And Its Discontents, good luck with your Queensbury rules!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks like I'll be long dead before a composer of the month is ever selected. Disappointing.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Looks like I'll be long dead before a composer of the month is ever selected. Disappointing.


LOL



Vesuvius said:


> This would be a cool idea. One old and one new.



Francisco Lopez (a great recommendation from some guy's list) and Franz Schubert


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2014)

There's only twelve months in a year. What are the odds that the first nominated composers will be ones who are quite well known and quite frequently played and recorded?

In any event, there's a composer section to this board, with many dozens of threads about all sorts of composers, well-known and not. No nominating required.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Personally, I don't see how such choices can be selected - tastes vary way too much on the forum for people to be able to make choices that 'everyone' could support. Not a bad idea though.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm the only one who nominated.

Therefore, I win.

Next month it's going to be Peter Ablinger and Franz Schubert


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Let's have hpowders decide.

He seems a decisive man-of-action.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I nominate Emile Waldteufel. Clearly the unsung revolutionary of his era.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2014)

Seems to be little point in a composer of the month from the past, unless we agree on some sort of standard of relative obscurity. Schubert...he's a composer of the month 12 times a year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2014)

SeptimalTritone said:


> I'm the only one who nominated.
> 
> Therefore, I win.
> 
> Next month it's going to be Peter Ablinger and Franz Schubert


Count me in. I love both of these guys.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Good idea!

Is there not a TC list we can work our way through à la the Saturday Symphonies. 
Otherwise we'll have to have a 24 hour vote to choose. 

Maybe we should choose 2 at a time: one contemporary and one 'classic'


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

MagneticGhost said:


> Good idea!
> Maybe we should choose 2 at a time: one contemporary and one 'classic'


Yeah! I'm interested in finding more old and new music.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Suggestions: Ries and Gubaidulina.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Does "new" start with the modern era, or do we mean alive today? Because I could pick Bartok and Haas, but that doesn't leave much for those of more traditional taste.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> This may have been tried before, but I wondered about this idea.
> How about nominating a composer of the month, people then post works or performances they particularly enjoy and the merits can be debated over. The composers place in the great pantheon can be argued and we can all follow the Queensbury rules (or not)
> I wondered about a composer per week but that may not give enough time for people to join in given busy lifestyles and other commitments.
> How do we choose the composer is an obvious issue but surely we can get round that one
> ...


I think you're the man to make the selections since you started this thread. So just pick them; I trust you.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

MagneticGhost said:


> Maybe we should choose 2 at a time: one contemporary and one 'classic'


I think this is a good idea too. I like the idea of regular exposure to a living, contemporary composer.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> Let's have hpowders decide.
> 
> He seems a decisive man-of-action.


I'm sure you wouldn't be interested in my favorite nominees.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

So whose it going to be. The OP must be disappointed. Something so simple becomes something so complicated.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Doesn't matter who it is to me. I like most composers enough to talk about them.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> Doesn't matter who it is to me. I like most composers enough to talk about them.


Including Richard Nanes? :devil:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Including Richard Nanes? :devil:


Well, can we talk about how we don't like the composer?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Persichetti? Schuman? Mennin? Ives? 

Those are the most stimulating composers I know besides the "usual" baroque and classical suspects.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm going to second Ries (who has already been nominated) and nominate Sciarrino


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2014)

Whatever happened to Ablinger and Schubert? Those guys got a nomination and a second already!

Well, I nominate Karkowski and Berlioz for March, my birth month. (Today is Berlioz' birthday, by the way. I don't think there's been any mention of that on any classical music board. OK, now there has.)


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I'll vote Haydn in honour of our OP who had the idea. And contemporary - Haas - as I'm going to explore his music anyway.
But I'm easy. If our OP just pops in and says 'Whoever - let's go' probably be easiest and no-one will mind.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Schubert had his own already though it was for "Composer of the Week," but it was such a great thread. If he's composer of the month, maybe you could make a reference to Topaz's thread?

http://www.talkclassical.com/1211-franz-schubert-composer-week.html


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

OK folks, well that seemed to set off some discussion and I like the idea of 2 composers a month, that gives members like me more exposure to people I am unfamiliar with.
So I would be happy to go with the first 2 names that were suggested Schubert, who I definately am familiar with and Ablinger who I have to admit I have never heard.
Unless people have any objections I suggest we start in January and perhaps use this month to nominate a few selections in the old and new groups.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

violadude said:


> Doesn't matter who it is to me. I like most composers enough to talk about them.


Same here, though while I'd prefer it wasn't composers who are already very familiar, but even then it would be a good excuse to explore the lesser known works.

One question regarding Ablinger (who I like very much): are there enough easily available recordings to last curious listeners for a month? Should this be a factor?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Was it November or December that *Medtner* was being hyped at TC CL?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Can I nominate Rameau for this case?


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

For upcoming months, I second hp's *IVES* nomination and albert's *RAMEAU* nomination.

I'd also like to nominate *JANACEK* and *GLUCK*.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> Was it November or December that *Medtner* was being hyped at TC CL?


Oh yes. I'd love to dig into more of Medtner's music.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

JACE said:


> For upcoming months, I second hp's *IVES* nomination and albert's *RAMEAU* nomination.
> 
> I'd also like to nominate *JANACEK* and *GLUCK*.


Great choices... considering how much I plan next year to get into Baroque and Renaissance, Rameau and Gluck would be great choices.

Plus about Ives I REALLY want to know about his music. I just encoded my copy of his Symphonies 1 and 4.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Just because I can, I'll nominate Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov. Right now, this all seems really unorganized, so I can't tell if the nominations mean anything, but whatever.

Since others nominated two, I'll also nominate Zoltan Kodaly - of whom I know little about, but I've liked some of what I've heard from him.

EDIT: Hmm, actually I'm also kind of interested in Francis Poulenc. Maybe I'll nominate him instead of Kodaly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't think anything means anything yet, but if we ARE gonna do that dead composer stuff, at least have it be people like Rameau rather than Schubert.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I think we are still waiting for the OP to come back to organise things. I think we should give him a chance to organise this. I think give him till Sunday evening and then start without him. Perhaps in the meantime - continue making suggestions and we'll go with the winning suggestions and start our first 2 composers of the month on Monday. Presuming we are doing 2 - 'Classic' and 'Contemporary'.
Sound like a plan?
Any objections?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MagneticGhost said:


> I think we are still waiting for the OP to come back to organise things. I think we should give him a chance to organise this. I think give him till Sunday evening and then start without him. Perhaps in the meantime - continue making suggestions and we'll go with the winning suggestions and start our first 2 composers of the month on Monday. Presuming we are doing 2 - 'Classic' and 'Contemporary'.
> Sound like a plan?
> Any objections?


*like*

No objections here


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

MagneticGhost said:


> I think we are still waiting for the OP to come back to organise things. I think we should give him a chance to organise this. I think give him till Sunday evening and then start without him. Perhaps in the meantime - continue making suggestions and we'll go with the winning suggestions and start our first 2 composers of the month on Monday. Presuming we are doing 2 - 'Classic' and 'Contemporary'.
> Sound like a plan?
> Any objections?


This looks good to me too
So when i get back from work tonight i will look at the suggestions so far and compile a list of classic and contemporary nominations so far and try to get this organised
Just a plea for a little patience as life is busy at present but i am on the case


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Right then
It seems to me there is general agreement for 2 composers each month one classic ( I assume that means dead) and one contemporary ( i.e. Still alive) That being the case then I suggest we start by taking the original 2 nominations of Schubert and Ablinger as they both fit the criteria and I propose we start on Monday with them as composers of the month for December.
I suggest we disregard all other nominations and start again, and can I ask people to nominate only one composer in each category please. Composers will be ranked simply by the number of nominations they get
If we close the nomination process at midnight Sunday GMT then I will collate the nominations into a list and post this.
We only need 12 on each list for a whole years listening, so if necessary we can have a voting process as per the String quartet thread if there are more than 12 and they can't be separated by the number of nominations they received
I do not propose to generate more than 12 months of composers at this stage, till we see how it goes
I am aware that this might not suit everyone but let's give it a go.
For my part I want to learn from people out there with far more knowledge and listening experience than me and that's why I suggested this.
Edit
May I suggest for those nominations for contemporary artists it may be worth bearing in mind how accessible are there works via YouTube etc so that we can all give em a go


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> Right then
> It seems to me there is general agreement for 2 composers each month one classic ( I assume that means dead) and one contemporary ( i.e. Still alive) That being the case then I suggest we start by taking the original 2 nominations of Schubert and Ablinger as they both fit the criteria and I propose we start on Monday with them as composers of the month for December.


Excellent. I greatly appreciate a man of action.:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> Right then
> It seems to me there is general agreement for 2 composers each month one classic ( I assume that means dead) and one contemporary ( i.e. Still alive) That being the case then I suggest we start by taking the original 2 nominations of Schubert and Ablinger as they both fit the criteria and I propose we start on Monday with them as composers of the month for December.
> I suggest we disregard all other nominations and start again, and can I ask people to nominate only one composer in each category please. Composers will be ranked simply by the number of nominations they get
> If we close the nomination process at midnight Sunday GMT then I will collate the nominations into a list and post this.
> ...


I look forward to this experience in fact so we can explore a composer more into depth rather than just a simple and cursory glance.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

It's all gone rather quiet
I hope it is because people are considering who to nominate rather than the thread is dying


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Is there a limit to nominations.
I've nominated Haydn and Haas so far.
Would like to get to grips with all those symphonies. And I've just discovered the wonder of Haas.

If we can nominate more - perhaps Max Reger. Something about his name bores me and I've not listened to any of his works apart from (just this week) the splendid Prelude and Fantasia on BACH. So I'm probably unfairly maligning him


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

If you have Haydn and Haas, how about Reger and Reich?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I would like to get more into Couperin as well. Particularly his keyboard works.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> I would like to get more into Couperin as well. Particularly his keyboard works.


Although I prefer Louis, I assume you're referring to Francois.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Although I prefer Louis, I assume you're referring to Francois.


Yep Francois I meant. Sorry about that.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Nothing to be sorry about; Francois has the bigger reputation.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I have looked through the thread and come up with a list of nominations so far I think the total stands at 23. I have decided to try to include all those suggested.
We have 7 who are still alive with my nomination of Glass. So can I request no more nominations for the deceased but a few extra contemporary (but not too obscure) would be ok
If no one has any objections I will then try to pair up the names and post them
Tomorrow we start with the original suggestion of Schubert and Ablinger


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Here is the list of nominations
*Classic*. 
Schubert. 
Bartok. 
Persichetti. 
Ives 
Berlioz. 
Haydn. 
Ramesh. 
Janacek
Gluck
Rimski-Korsakoff
Couperain
Ries
Reger
Medtner
Schuman
Mennin
Waldteufel

*Contemporary*
Peter Ablinger
Francisco Lopez
Sofia Gubaidulina
Georg Friedrich Haas
Salvatore Sciarrino
Steve Reich
Philip Glass

Some interesting names on the list and we have quite a few pairs to start with. Nearly all the contemporary composers are uncharted territory to me. I plan to take one name from each list per month and if it works I am sure those with more knowledge and experience will make suggestions in the contemporary list over time
My only question now is how to start?
Should we start a separate thread for each composer of the month or have just a joint thread. A joint thread will easier to find but could it get confusing when posting comments etc?
Comments and suggestions appreciated
By the way have I got the names of Haas correct in the contemporary list?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I think he's usually referred to as Georg Friedrich Haas.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> Here is the list of nominations
> *Classic*.
> Schubert.
> Bartok.
> ...


I cannot complain. Six of my favorite composers made the list. Nice.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> I think he's usually referred to as Georg Friedrich Haas.


Thank you for that


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> Here is the list of nominations
> *Classic*.
> Schubert.
> Bartok.
> ...


Since you asked, I think that a joint thread would be worse than confusing. My concern is that the constant argument on the board about timeless vs. modernist music will rear its head again.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Since you asked, I think that a joint thread would be worse than confusing. My concern is that the constant argument on the board about timeless vs. modernist music will rear its head again.


Actually, I think a joint thread would be a good idea. Welcoming everyone to listen to a classic and contemporary composer in a friendly thread would do wonders. It would be a good thing


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

SeptimalTritone said:


> Actually, I think a joint thread would be a good idea. Welcoming everyone to listen to a classic and contemporary composer in a friendly thread would do wonders. It would be a good thing


Agreed, TC is a mature bunch of people, in sure there will be some fantastic posts coming from many plus an opportunity to explore the unexplored for some whilst perhaps being at home as well.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Here's some pre-curated composer dealios - very good content here and lots of it! I'm sure there are others around the place

http://www.radionz.co.nz/concert/programmes/composeroftheweek/library


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another contemporary composer I would love to learn more about is Anna S. Þorvaldsdóttir. She just got a new disc out on DG.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> No Bach for you, then?


You beat me to it in this quip re: dissonance!

I guess for that poster this 'harmonious' taste for the incensive force, taken from the Greeks, _a philosophy which was arrived at a millennium or so prior the fact of harmony at all_ eliminates the music of Guillaume De Machaut, Monteverdi, Rameau, Mozart, Beethoven, etc. This makes for a real poser, and I think leaves this poster with only the all of Gregorian Chant in its era of pure monophony, before other harmonic intervals were introduced


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I worded my sentence carefully. I like my music without too much dissonance.
The dissonance of the 20th and 21st Century is completely different than that
that goes before it.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

SeptimalTritone said:


> Actually, I think a joint thread would be a good idea. Welcoming everyone to listen to a classic and contemporary composer in a friendly thread would do wonders. It would be a good thing


I agree!  Even though it might add a bit of confusion, I think it would be more than worth it to keep them together.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I nominate Helen Grime for this list as well. Probably way too late now .


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Also would like to vote in Rameau too .


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2015)

Persichetti and Gubaidulina next month? Cool, we're actually going to have more to say about the contemporary for a change.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Persichetti and Gubaidulina next month? Cool, we're actually going to have more to say about the contemporary for a change.


Patience dear boy, patience


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Persichetti and Gubaidulina next month? Cool, we're actually going to have more to say about the contemporary for a change.


I think that next month there will be one established composer and one modern composer  and the list may be subject to change...

We are placing horse bets on next month's COTMs as we speak.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another one to add to the list: Hans Warner Henze


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll second Henze! And for living composers I'll nominate Beat Furrer. 
Or Brett Dean actually! Yes perhaps him!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'll second Henze! And for living composers I'll nominate Beat Furrer.
> Or Brett Dean actually! Yes perhaps him!


I vote Henze out of bias.

I already heard a few pieces and love them.

and the complete DG recordings gives me another excuse to dig all of the works in a series.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Living:

John Luther Adams
Mark Anthony Turnage
Frederic Rzewski
Saed Haddad
Thomas Adès
John Adams
Brian Ferneyhough
Richard Barrett
Harrison Birtwistle
Michael Finnissy
Beat Furrer
Peter Maxwell Davies
Helmut Lachenmann
George Benjamin


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2015)

As far as dead composers go, I second *Rameau*, and I'll nominate *Hummel*, since I think he may have a good few works worth talking about with which I am unfamiliar.

As far as living, I second *Morimur's list* and COAG's nomination of *Brett Dean* and nominate *Aribert Reimann*, *James Dillon*, and *Heinz Holliger*


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

*Alma Deutscher* should be nominated.

World premiered of her own violin concerto in less than two days away! 

http://www.oviedofilarmonia.es/eventos/list?dia=2015-01-23


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

We've been down this road already, Art, as you're very aware.

You're looking here for a repeat of all the fun and good times we had on that other thread, aren't you?

Such an innocent sounding request, though...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2015)

At some point, you're probably going to want to have a sort of end-of-the-month head count to pick the next month's composer. If it's simply nominate one and wait 2 years, it might be a bit annoying in a sense.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

SimonNZ said:


> We've been down this road already, Art, as you're very aware.
> 
> You're looking here for a repeat of all the fun and good times we had on that other thread, aren't you?
> 
> Such an innocent sounding request, though...


Ha! Hahahaha! If Alma Deutscher is one of our composers we should start thinking about a contemporary composer seeing that she would already be our "old style" one.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

arcaneholocaust said:


> At some point, you're probably going to want to have a sort of end-of-the-month head count to pick the next month's composer. If it's simply nominate one and wait 2 years, it might be a bit annoying in a sense.


Yes I agree, the are more members here than months and the Internet is impatient!!!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

SimonNZ said:


> We've been down this road already.
> 
> You're looking here for a repeat of all the fun and good times we had on that other thread, aren't you?
> 
> Such an innocent sounding request, though...


One of the loudest and most dully repetitive minorities of one I've experienced any place... the only element which is now more practiced and polished is the arch coyness, while any pretense of naiveté has actually been worn away by the constant self-exposure, now worn so thin it is transparent.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2015)

I would also like to nominate another couple of dead composers I would like to see discussed:

Carl Maria Von Weber
Franz Schreker

See, I'd prefer to use this as an educational opportunity rather than Thread #27,934 of "YAY HAYDN"


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> At some point, you're probably going to want to have a sort of end-of-the-month head count to pick the next month's composer. If it's simply nominate one and wait 2 years, it might be a bit annoying in a sense.


Yes, you are right we can only get through 2 composers each month so more nominations to add to the list means it grows ever longer.
I don't want to start having new nominations each month then trying to decide how to choose. So for now I plan to work down the original list, once we get toward the end of the list of contemporary composers then I would suggest taking more nominations. (More were nominated for the classic list)


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> We've been down this road already, Art, as you're very aware.
> 
> You're looking here for a repeat of all the fun and good times we had on that other thread, aren't you?
> 
> Such an innocent sounding request, though...


I don't have a problem supporting Alma Deustcher.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

W-e n-e-e-d H-a-n-s W-e-r-n-e-r H-e-n-z-e .

Can't resist the spell it out mode tonight.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Also can we add Pierre Boulez to this list?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> Here is the list of nominations
> *Classic*.
> Schubert.
> Bartok.
> ...


Ives and Haas?


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

You are a persistent man Albert
As I think I commented on in the other thread, I wanted to avoid 2 american composers in succession in the classic group. The last 2 on the contemporary list are both minimalist in style so I thought I would bump Reich up to March to add variety there.
After your Feldman month I am sure you will catch up, and best wishes with that also


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> You are a persistent man Albert
> As I think I commented on in the other thread, I wanted to avoid 2 american composers in succession in the classic group. The last 2 on the contemporary list are both minimalist in style so I thought I would bump Reich up to March to add variety there.
> After your Feldman month I am sure you will catch up, and best wishes with that also


Ah... with Reich I am excited if that be the case... and I have heard tons of music and love it very deeply.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I inadvertently spent much of this month exploring and listening to Glass, lol.

Guess I'll be familiar with his output if he does get chosen for composer of the month.

If you're still taking in nominations for current composers, I wouldn't mind putting in a vote for Terry Riley.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

We have had a number of nominations since the start of the year so I will have a look at them later and collate them for the months ahead.
At this time I would be happy to see this idea run for 12 months if possible and see how popular/useful people find it


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

duplicate post.....


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, I still vote for Helen Grime and Anna Thorvaldsdottir. Why select female composers with "small" outputs? I think that it would help one to be able to listen to all of their compositions and get a good sense of their approach.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2015)

Haydn man said:


> You are a persistent man Albert
> *As I think I commented on in the other thread, I wanted to avoid 2 american composers in succession in the classic group.* The last 2 on the contemporary list are both minimalist in style so I thought I would bump Reich up to March to add variety there.
> After your Feldman month I am sure you will catch up, and best wishes with that also


So make it Berlioz/Haas or Berlioz/Sciarrino!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2015)

It sounds like we really just need a system, as stated earlier. We have "composers of the month" waiting their turn for 3 years already, from the looks of it. Why not have the composer of the month thread also include a sort of head count? Perhaps something like this: a side note to each month's thread - first two weeks, each poster listening along can post a nomination and a second in each category. Last two weeks, each poster can submit one vote for any of the seconded composers?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

nathanb said:


> It sounds like we really just need a system, as stated earlier. We have "composers of the month" waiting their turn for 3 years already, from the looks of it. Why not have the composer of the month thread also include a sort of head count? Perhaps something like this: a side note to each month's thread - first two weeks, each poster listening along can post a nomination and a second in each category. Last two weeks, each poster can submit one vote for any of the seconded composers?


Wouldn't a head count make things too complex? Also a head count would bias it to composers we would be familiar with then it would not be as much exploration.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> Wouldn't a head count make things too complex? Also a head count would bias it to composers we would be familiar with then it would not be as much exploration.


Well considering the nature of this thread, a simple "nominate it to add it to the list" certainly doesn't work much better. If all the nominations are truly being counted, then one would have to wait years to hear a composer discussed.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

nathanb said:


> Well considering the nature of this thread, a simple "nominate it to add it to the list" certainly doesn't work much better. If all the nominations are truly being counted, then one would have to wait years to hear a composer discussed.


True but three years isn't all that long to get to hear a composer heard. I think that one month is necessary to comprehend the nature of a composer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> True but three years isn't all that long to get to hear a composer heard. I think that one month is necessary to comprehend the nature of a composer.


Then, at the least, perhaps nominations should be re-taken with a limit of one nomination per user. So the list isn't flooded.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

nathanb said:


> It sounds like we really just need a system, as stated earlier. We have "composers of the month" waiting their turn for 3 years already, from the looks of it. Why not have the composer of the month thread also include a sort of head count? Perhaps something like this: a side note to each month's thread - first two weeks, each poster listening along can post a nomination and a second in each category. Last two weeks, each poster can submit one vote for any of the seconded composers?


I really don't want to keep asking for nominations, running totals and asking for votes. When I started this idea, I only got around 20 nominations in total by the original deadline I asked for. A few more have come in since (not that I asked for them)but certainly not enough to have anybody waiting 3 years for their favourite. However if enough interest was generated then clearly a long list would mean a long wait for some, whatever system you ran
I shall work through the original list as close to the order as seems sensible, at the end of that then I would be happy to reconsider.
If anyone wishes to take over and start again then please be my guest, otherwise tomorrow is a new month and Berlioz and Reich will be up in lights for March


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yea Berlioz!!! :trp:


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Henri Dutilleux


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Anton von Webern would be awesome because then box sets are easy to procure for his complete works.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay guys I am going to start this again and take over this project from Haydn Man for next month.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am going to nominate Anna Clyne to add to this list. She is awesome and highly underrated.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Nomations? Ooh, I'll nominate Schnittke and Saint-Saëns.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

nathanb said:


> ...I'll nominate *Hummel*, since I think he may have a good few works worth talking about with which I am unfamiliar....


_Few _*good *wo- what?! Are you...? *exhales* How can you-?! AARGHHH!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Nomations? Ooh, I'll nominate Schnittke and Saint-Saëns.


Good choices... also I bet that Lancey wants to add Riff Raff to this list eh?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Any more suggestions?


----------

